# Let's See Those Black GSD's and Dark Sable GSD's!!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister




































This is for all of the Black and Dark Sable Lovers!!!

Show me your Blacks and Dark Sables!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have one..........


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, two of my fav colors ! I am a big fan of the bk/red also ! :wub:

Here's our solid bk rescued boy, Shadow !


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

do mixes count?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here's the Masi monster guarding her jollyball


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My handsome baby Aslan...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo and Onyx(she's a bi-color, but I love this pic!








Karlo is the lightest he's ever been, undercoat coming out:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my black beauty Tanner:


























He eventually broke the squeaker in that ball.lol









Molly isn't black, but I love this picture.lol























































I sooooo want a Sable!!My next GSD will be a Sable.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I love the dark sables, I want my next to either be sable or blue/tan lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo and Onyx(she's a bi-color, but I love this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pic of Karlo and Onyx together!!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

stauba!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> ]


he's so beautiful and shiny!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Asche-zu-Staub said:


> he's so beautiful and shiny!


 
Shadow says, "Thank You" 

For I dog that was in the shelter facing death row, he is just an awesome smart boy ! His prey drive is crazy, but he is super sweet & so laid back without critters around. :wub: He flunked at sheep herding.  I plan to work with his control more. He gets super excited, it moves = he wants ! Agility & Rally he likes & does well. 

He is just a super sweetheart of a dog & so glad we saved him ! :wub: Wish I had him from a pup though. 

Thanks again.......................


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

My older girl Jetta 7 1/2 y










My young male Malachai 13m


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

All these gorgeous blacks/sables!

Here's my boy:


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

My beautiful Sidney... RIP.









My then 2 yo human puppy loving my beautiful Sidney.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

atravis said:


> All these gorgeous blacks/sables!
> 
> Here's my boy:


What do you feed him??? He looks amazing!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, all are super gorgeous !

Wondered of owners of the solid blacks, Do you feel they are high drive & hard headed ? Had a trainer say, something about them solid blacks, hard about certain things, because of being German (import) working lines.

Our boy was a rescue at an adult age & he has some bad habits.................

Just wondered...............


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

GSD MOM said:


> What do you feed him??? He looks amazing!!


I feed Taste of the Wild (rotate between all 3 flavors) and raw.
And thank you!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Wondered of owners of the solid blacks, Do you feel they are high drive & hard headed ? Had a trainer say, something about them solid blacks, hard about certain things, because of being German (import) working lines.
> 
> Our boy was a rescue at an adult age & he has some bad habits.................
> 
> Just wondered...............


My black boy is a lazy couch potato. We rescued him at 5 months though so I don't know much about his "puppy life".


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Yes, all are super gorgeous !
> 
> Wondered of owners of the solid blacks, Do you feel they are high drive & hard headed ? Had a trainer say, something about them solid blacks, hard about certain things, because of being German (import) working lines.
> 
> ...


You know, that's so funny, because I've heard the exact same thing! That solid blacks are more stubborn/drivey. 

I don't know know if its so much a color thing, as it is the lines. You tend to see more blacks in the East German lines, which are prone to those traits anyway.

My boy is East German/Czech, and he certain has a stubborn streak to him! But I'd say he's very balanced drive wise, and acts more goofy than anything (provided he's only 2 now... I anticipate he'll grow into his own more as he continues to age).


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Yes, all are super gorgeous !
> 
> Wondered of owners of the solid blacks, Do you feel they are high drive & hard headed ? Had a trainer say, something about them solid blacks, hard about certain things, because of being German (import) working lines.
> 
> ...


stauba has a much higher drive than my b/t. She tires to herd him and will nip at his feet and flip him over when they are playing. She is much much faster, and built better for the speed. She chases the cat but has never nipped at him. As for hard headed, i wouldnt call her that...she just seems to have less attention span and is easier to become distracted by movement and smells. She's a pure west german working line, i'd imagine it would be more in their lines than colour, she has some b/t relatives that all also have had higher drives and are trained for SchH and police/detection work...this is just what i've noticed with my two so im not 100% sure.

I'm beginning to work on tracking with her to put that energy and prey drive into good use


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

atravis said:


> You know, that's so funny, because I've heard the exact same thing! That solid blacks are more stubborn/drivey.
> 
> I don't know know if its so much a color thing, as it is the lines. You tend to see more blacks in the East German lines, which are prone to those traits anyway.
> 
> My boy is East German/Czech, and he certain has a stubborn streak to him! But I'd say he's very balanced drive wise, and acts more goofy than anything (provided he's only 2 now... I anticipate he'll grow into his own more as he continues to age).


Well since Shadow is a rescue, I have know clue his lines. I just know he is 2 diff dogs at times. He is super calm, laid back, loves to have anything done to him........... bath, brush, nails, etc, but TRY to start up that 4-wheeler & attack dog comes out ! He hates them & will only settle with an e-collar, but will not totally leave them alone 100%. Our other 2 GSDs, took 1-2 shocks with e-collar & they will not bug/chase/etc the 4-wheelers. He is just so stubborn !

If it moves, he so wants ! If another dog out in public or class acts up, he goes nuts. Will go up to other dogs, but very pushy.

Seems to not like storms. He isn't crazy nuts, but doesn't like the thunder. Isn't afraid of fireworks.

He is just super cool, but a super butt head also at times. LOL Just been told, something about them solid bk ones & I want a pup someday !


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

atravis said:


> My boy is East German/Czech, and he certain has a stubborn streak to him! But I'd say he's very balanced drive wise, and acts more goofy than anything (*provided he's only 2 now... I anticipate he'll grow into his own more as he continues to age*).


Ace is goofy too. But he is only 1 yr old. I hoped he would be grown out of this a little by 2 yrs of age.... guess not.... :crazy:


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol, some dogs take longer to mature than others.

I'm not expecting much out of him til 3 years


----------



## Rally (May 31, 2010)

Posted some of these in my pup thread but I'm more than happy to spread the black GSD love.


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

ok since I see there are some shelter dogs I am ganna post my GSD/AST cross pup (only part that looks AST to me is her short muzzle)
here is Lola my little whining 9 week old terror


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Here is my 4mnth pup Zeus. The 2nd one is our rescue pup Mckenzie and yes we do have our hands full!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner is so laid back and gentle and sweet. Molly(black and tan) on the other hand has a high drive and more active.lol.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Some of Eyra...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Chaos*



















*Chase*




























*Griff

*


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

*Our Beautiful Black Raven*

spreading the Black GSD love


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!!!! Wow!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

luvsables said:


> My older girl Jetta 7 1/2 y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Miya, Malachai's sister...


----------

